# Replacing an Omnivent "dome"



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

What used to be a white or translucent dome on our Omnistor Omnivent in the bathroom had become so grubby as to not let in any light at all! We had replaced the kitchen area one a couple of years back, and I lashed out last week for a new transparent one for the bathroom.

It comes as a kit of the dome including the wind up handle, and the outside frame that it sits in. I did not need to replace the frame, so that was superfluous. It took about an hour altogether after much cursing :roll: but I got there in the end. 8) Note if replacing the frame you would need a suitable mastic to seal it.
For anybody else doing this, you have to get the blind assembly off (if included), the fan internal protective cover (again if included) - I didn't need to remove the fan assembly itself to fit the new bit, but got it out anyway to give it a good clean. This is accessible only from above, when the old dome is removed . - (still on the inside, you also have to remove 3 screws that hold the wind up handle assembly). On the roof, with the wind up handle removed, the dome can be pivoted back to remove the clips from the metal bar it sits in. However, mine was quite brittle and split off! Now for the fiddly bit - there is a moulded aluminium bar which is screwed in at each side, and clips under the frame. I tried several times to get the clips on the dome to engage in the bar, but no luck  I then removed the screws at each side, prised out the bar (giving everything a good clean off), and offered it up to the dome clips; these engaged easily, and the the whole thing was then gently slotted into place (after easing in the winding mechanism, with another pair of hands below getting the bottom bit in place (!)). It matched up beautifully, and I then screwed in the 2 holding screws. Back indoors, all the various bits were put back into place. It's now much brighter in the bathroom, and looks good too!

For info I bought the bits from Hill View Awnings in Bournemouth - www.hillviewawnings.co.uk see the web site for the phone number etc, They have parts lists and schematics on line, but it's not entirely clear as to what comes with what part - I called to check it out, and ordered over the phone - £69 plus carriage £4.50 (along with bits for my bike rack as well)

Hope this helps anybody else thinking of doing a similar job....


----------

